# I know these threads have probably been covered...



## DGOMDK (Jul 30, 2007)

But, Im currently in the market for a wagon. It's between the allroad & b5 passat. I like the allroad because of the full package (engine, room, tow opt, & style). The passat 1.8t because of reliability, mileage, room, etc. What do you guys think would be the better buy?


----------



## FitchHollister (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: I know these threads have probably been covered... (DGOMDK)*

The allroad is the best choice. However, it has everything that can go wrong. i.e. turbos, air suspension, quattro, tip trans etc. It will cost you the most. If you have questions about it try http://forums.quattroworld.com/allroad/. There is a wiki there too under the resources tab at the top that has an article for people considering buying an allroad.


----------



## DGOMDK (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: I know these threads have probably been covered... (FitchHollister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FitchHollister* »_The allroad is the best choice. However, it has everything that can go wrong. i.e. turbos, air suspension, quattro, tip trans etc. It will cost you the most. If you have questions about it try http://forums.quattroworld.com/allroad/. There is a wiki there too under the resources tab at the top that has an article for people considering buying an allroad.

Thanks FitchHollister
I test drove one a few weekends ago but still am hesitant because of the high mileage. Still looking for one under 85K miles.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: I know these threads have probably been covered... (DGOMDK)*

This thread is a bit old but i had the same decision to make a week ago except it was between a B6 (2006) Passat Wagon & the Allroad. In the end i went with the Allroad. It cost less & the one i got had the engine & turbo's replaced 30k ago. It was a lease for most of it's life. I got it from an Auction real cheap.


----------



## DGOMDK (Jul 30, 2007)

Capt Dreadz- Thanks for the input! Im still looking for a good deal, but have rounded it down to; A6 or Allroad (Very hard to find Passat wagon 1.8t 4mo) . Although I think the A6 will be my choice. Only because the cost of maintenence would be a little better i.e. no air bags or torque converter to replace!


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (DGOMDK)*

My friend just got a 2000 A6 not long ago. He's coming from a 07' 5 series beamer and he loves it in terms of power. He just has his tranny swapped out as the fluid ran out and seized it up. I thought he was gonna pay up the ass and he was already looking for a newer A6 and in the end, it cost him $2k for everything. This is good to know as my tranny wasn't replaced when they did everything else.
I've had my AR for almost a month now and i love it to death! I don't wanna even drive my 89' VR Coupe. Only thing i don't like is Audi charging you for everything. It cost me $70 to have them take my radio off safe mode. VW does it for free. I told the lady this and she looked at me like i was stupid. Good thing i can do my own work.


----------



## DGOMDK (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: (Capt.Dreadz)*

Hey Capt Dread - I logged on to read a few things... Anyway I noticed your from the V.I. I was born on St. Thomas & grew up on St. John, Cruz Bay. Been In Colorado for the past 17yrs. Planning on going home this winter (havent been home in 7yrs). Boy, is it a small world!








Also I'm picking up an Alpaca 04' AR tip sometime on Saturday. With 82,000mi, t-belt done, turbos good, & shouldnt have any problems with the TC. Since they were revise late 04'. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

